# Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Hey liebe Leute,
ich habe heute meine Lüftung ein wenig umgebaut und bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher, ob das so wie es jetzt ist alles in Ordnung ist. An Tests wie Prime oder so habe ich mich generell noch nicht rangetraut, da ich Angst hatte etwas kaputt zu machen.

Mein PC:
Gehäuse: Phanteks Ethoo Pro
GPU: Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti HerculeZ X3 Air Boss Ultra
Mainboard: Asus Z170-A
CPU: Intel i7 6700k
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Vengence 3000 DIMM
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750i
Kühlung: Corsair H110i GTX mit 2x PH F140SP Aufbau;  Case/Lüfter/Radiator ziehen Luft von außen ins Gehäuse
Lüftung: 2x Pure Wings 2 140mm in der Front (ziehen rein), 1 x Pure Wings 2 hinten (pustet raus)

Da ich nicht wusste, wie ich es am besten testen soll, habe ich einfach mal ein Film per Plex an den TV gesendet und Far Cry Primal in 4k angezockt.

Beim Film gucken ist die Temperatur dabei auf knapp 60°C gestiegen. Beim Zocken 60-65°C.Selten auch knapp drüber. Die GPU lief beim Zocken so ~ 65-70°C. Das alles unter "Leise-Einstellung" bei Fan-Expert. Wenn ich auf "volle Drehzahl" stelle, dann lag die CPU Temp ca. bei 50-55°C.

Im Idle ist meinte GPU bei ~ 40-45°C. Die CPU Temp liegt bei ~30-35°C. Die Wassertemperatur laut Corsair Link liegt  bei ~33°C. Die Pumpe läuft mit 1950 rpm, da  bei 2900 rpm so ein nerviges Geräusch auftritt. Habe noch 4 HDD's direkt hinter den Pure Wings vorne verbaut. Die liegen so ca. bei ~40°C.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Bin für jeden Tipp offen. Würde mich mit kleiner Anleitung vielleicht auch an Prime trauen, falls diese Werte noch benötigt werden sollten.

Besten Grüße


----------



## Jimiblu (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Klingt doch gut. Der PC ist eiskalt.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



Jimiblu schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut. Der PC ist eiskalt.



Das ist schön zu wissen. War nur so verunsichert, weil z.B beim Film gucken die Temperatur immer zwischen 30 und teilweise über 75°C hin und her gesprungen ist. Ist das normal? Beim Abspielen von 4K Inhalten über Plex zeigt Corsair Link und MSI Afterburner mir 70°C-75°C an. Fan Expert 60°C. CPU-Auslastung liegt bei 95-100 %.


----------



## Jimiblu (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Welche Temperatur? 75 Grad sollte weder die Grafikkarte noch der Prozessor haben beim Filme schauen. Prinzipiell sind solche Temperaturen unbedenklich, normalerweise sind die 2D Lasttemperaturen aber niedriger.

Edit: Das 'Springen' kann schon mal vorkommen, wenn der PC plötzlich unter Last gesetzt wird. Der Wärmeübergang vom Chip zum Kühlkörper ist halt träge. Wenn mein Prozessor im Idle 35 Grad hat und ich starte Prime, hüpft er auch in einer Sekunde auf 50-60 Grad.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Habe meinen Beitrag oben editiert. Falls es hilft kann ich per Corsair Link mal so erstellen. Der pendelt sich eher bei 70°C als bei 30°C ein beim Film gucken .


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Deine Temperaturen sind sehr gut.

Das deine Grafikkarte unter Idle 40-45 Grad erreicht liegt daran das du ein Radiator davor hast und die Grafikkarte mit Zero-Fan passiv kühlt und etwas wenig Luft bekommt.
Das macht der Grafikkarte aber nichts aus.

Es ist sowieso besser das dein Radiator Frischluft von draußen direkt bekommt, daher alles richtig gemacht. 
Wenn dich die Temperatur der Grafikkarte stört musst du eine Lüfterkurve erstellen und die Lüfter auch langsam mit Idle laufen lassen.

Aber wie bereits geschrieben normal nicht notwendig.


----------



## lokovic (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das deine Grafikkarte unter Idle 40-45 Grad erreicht liegt daran das du ein Radiator davor hast und die Grafikkarte mit Zero-Fan passiv kühlt und etwas wenig Luft bekommt.
> Das macht der Grafikkarte aber nichts aus.
> .



Ja. Die Grafikkarte macht mir weniger Sorgen. Nur, dass beim Film gucken die CPU auf bis zu 75°C hochgeht kommt mir so komisch vor.


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Wird daran liegen dass das Wasser nicht effektiv gekühlt wird.

Mit Sicherheit hast du deine Lüfter als CPU oder Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen, dadurch werden die Lüfter kurzzeitig an Drehzahl zunehmen und schnell wieder abklingen.
Da die CPU ständig schnell an Leistung zu nimmt und wieder abnimmt.
Dadurch erwärmt sich das Wasser mit der Zeit immer weiter auf, da nachdem die Lüfter wieder an Drehzahl abnehmen die Wassertemperatur noch im oberen Bereich befindet.

Das schaukelt sich dann immer weiter auf.
Die CPU kann immer nur zur Delta der Wassertemperatur kühlen.

Bei mir als Beispiel werden die Lüfter nach Wassertemperatur geregelt und hier laufen die Lüfter noch solange nach bis die Wassertemperatur auch wieder abnimmt.
Zudem solltest du mal die Spannung von deinem Prozessor optimal bestimmen, denn oft gibt das Mainboard mehr Spannung ab als überhaupt notwendig ist. 
Dadurch steigt auch die Temperatur höher an.

Stichwort ist hier Untervolt.
Hierzu musst du aber Prime95 in der Version 27.9 verwenden.
Denn zunächst gehst du etwas mit der Spannung runter und testest dann auf Stabilität.

Mein 6700k braucht mit 4,5 Ghz nur 1,184v.
Aber so weit runter kommen die wenigsten 6700k Prozessoren, hatte hier etwas Glück mit der Güte der CPU.
Um die Spannung besser zu bestimmen muss du mittels Prime95 alle Kerne belasten und dann mittels CPU-Z oder HWMonitor die Spannung auslesen.
Denn die Spannung musst du unter Last auslesen.

Es reicht nicht aus das du ein Programm laufen lässt, da du da nicht genau die Spannung was die CPU zieht ersehen kannst.
Denn im Lastwechsel wird die Spannung ganz davon abgesehen das sie ständig zu und abnimmt auch höher anliegen.

Meine CPU ist dann noch geköpft.
Ich komme innerhalb von Spielen mit meiner Wasserkühlung nicht über 46 Grad.
Mit Prime95 sind es an die 56 Grad.

Aber ob du nun 50 oder 60 Grad erreichst spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Wird daran liegen dass das Wasser nicht effektiv gekühlt wird.
> 
> Mit Sicherheit hast du deine Lüfter als CPU oder Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen, dadurch werden die Lüfter kurzzeitig an Drehzahl zunehmen und schnell wieder abklingen.
> Da die CPU ständig schnell an Leistung zu nimmt und wieder abnimmt.
> ...


Ja genau. Habe meine Lüfter ans Board angeschlossen, da sie alle 3Pin sind und sobald ich die an die H110i GTX anschließe, drehen die die ganze Zeit voll auf. Also hier einfach per Fan Expert einstellen, dass die Lüfter sich dauerhaft drehen? Und dann einfach ne Lüfterkurve einstellen? Per Wassertemperatur kann ich die wohl kaum steuern, oder?



IICARUS schrieb:


> Zudem solltest du mal die Spannung von deinem Prozessor optimal bestimmen, denn oft gibt das Mainboard mehr Spannung ab als überhaupt notwendig ist.
> Dadurch steigt auch die Temperatur höher an.


Bisher habe ich an Spannung oder irgendwas noch nie was geändert. Werde mal versuchen, dass so zu probieren wie du beschrieben hast. Die Spannung dann so weit runter wie es geht? Wenn ich alle Lüfter voll aufdrehe hab ich trotzdem noch 66°C bei 4k Inhalten per Plex aufm Fernseher. AI Suite zeigt mir 1,408 V an. CPU-Z auch ca. 1.4


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Mit Bordmittel lässt sich die Wassertemperatur nicht so gut optimal kühlen.
Hier kannst versuchen mal eine feste Drehzahl zu bestimmen was bezüglich der Lautstärke noch akzeptabel ist.
Selbst wenn du eine Kurve erstellst wird diese sich immer auf die Temperatur der CPU beziehen und die nimmt halt schnell zu und wieder ab.

Mit einer AIO ist was anderes leider nicht möglich.
Aber deine Temperaturen sind schon sehr gut, du kannst halt damit versuchen die Temperaturen noch etwas zu optimieren.
Am ende musst du für dich ein Kompromiss finden was du gut findest. 

Genau, Spannung etwas herunter setzen und dann mit Prime95 mit 1344K etwa 30min testen ob stabil ist.
Wenn es durch läuft dann mit Custom Run mindestens 1-2 Stunden laufen lassen.
Dabei immer die Temperatur im Auge behalten.

Möglich ist auch Linx Version LinX v0.7.0 oder v0.7.1.
Mit LinX dann 20 Durchläufe durch laufen lassen und den Arbeitsspeicher auf ALL stellen.
LinX lastet noch stärker wie Prime95 inkl. den Speicher aus und wenn es hier durch läuft kannst du im Grunde das System als stabil ansehen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es bei mir aussehen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Also wenn ich es richtig gemacht habe, dass zeigt CPU-Z unter Prime 95 bei 100% CPU Last eine Spannung zwischen 1,380 V und 1,408 V an. Bei AI Suite war der Höchstwert 1,440 V. Wie regle ich das jetzt runter, falls das zu viel ist?

Ui. Ob ich das schaffe. Mal sehen. Zur Not muss ich mir halt doch zwei neue PWM Lüfter kaufen


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau, Spannung etwas herunter setzen und dann mit Prime95 mit 1344K etwa 30min testen ob stabil ist.
> Wenn es durch läuft dann mit Custom Run mindestens 1-2 Stunden laufen lassen.
> Dabei immer die Temperatur im Auge behalten.



Wie setzte ich die Spannung denn runter? Da geht es ja schon los. Und wo finde ich dieses 1344K? Was muss ich für den Custom Run einstellen? Und wie hoch darf die Temperatur maximal werden?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benÃ¶tigt.*

Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir den PrimeAutotester herunter lädst: PrimeAutotester schnelles Testen mit Prime 95 27.9 (NEW 0.9.0.7) 
Denn damit stellst du einfach auf VCore und dann hast du meine besagten 1344k.
Musst damit dann nichts manuell noch einstellen.

Ansonsten wäre manuell so:

Auf Spannung testen: 1344k



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Costum Run:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung setzt du im Uefi dazu runter.
Ließ dir dazu einige Anleitungen aus dem Netz.

Ist die gleiche Vorgehensweise als wenn übertaktet werden soll, nur wird hier kein Takt angehoben.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benÃ¶tigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir den PrimeAutotester herunter lädst: PrimeAutotester schnelles Testen mit Prime 95 27.9 (NEW 0.9.0.7)
> Denn damit stellst du einfach auf VCore und dann hast du meine besagten 1344k.
> Musst damit dann nichts manuell noch einstellen.
> 
> ...



Super. Danke! Habe in der Zeit jetzt schon ein bisschen an den Lüfterkurven "geschraubt" Die Tests einfach unter den von mir später gewollten Kurven durchführen oder? Nicht unter volle Drehzahl oder so?
Achso und die Pumpe lieber auf 2900 rpm laufen lassen?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Pumpe so einstellen das sie keine Probleme macht und für dich leise ist.
Die muss nicht mit voller Drehzahl laufen.

Mit den Lüfter halt testen was für dich besser ist.
Versuche halt was für dich bezüglich Lautstärke und Temperatur gut ist... du musst halt für dich da ein Kompromiss finden.
Volle Drehzahl ist bestimmt auch nicht nötig und würde bestimmt bezüglich der Lautstärke stören.

Habe da noch was anderes gefunden, habe nochmals in dein Beitrag geschaut und da hast du ja angegeben das du ein Asus Z170-A hast.
Ich hatte zwar das Bord nicht, aber ein MSI Z170 hatte ich letztes Jahr auch noch, daher habe ich damals für Stock diese Einstellungen für mich bestimmt gehabt.
Ob es bei dir auch damit gut läuft müsstest du halt testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SA und IO habe ich mal gelb markiert.

Ich vermute das unter Stock damit auch laufen sollte, aber diese zwei Werte kannst du ja anfangs noch auf Auto stehen lassen und wenn dein Prozessor stabil laufen sollte nachträglich umstellen.
Denn die könntest du dann auch beide auf 1,050v setzen oder 1,050 und 1,100v.

Zu der Zeit hatte ich sogar den Multiplikator auf 42 gesetzt, denn dadurch behält der Prozessor immer 4,2 Ghz bei.
Mit Stock wird ja wenn alle Kerne belastet werden auf 4,0 GHz herunter getaktet.

Aber denke daran, setzt und den Multiplikator auf 42 wird deine Temperatur auch weiter ansteigen.
Aber wenn du die Spannung niedriger bekommst wird sich dies wieder etwas ausgleichen.

EDIT: Mit dem umstellen auf Adaptive Mode(siehe Bild) wird Windows weiterhin den Energiesparmodus verwenden und auch die Spannung beim herunter takten  mit herab senken.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ui. Ich verstehe zumindest ein Teil von dem was du geschrieben hast 

Dann werd ich da einfach nochmal dran rumspielen. Die Kurven kann ich ja auch nachträglich noch einstellen, wenn das System dann stabil läuft. Bei der Pumpe kann ich halt nur zwischen den 1900 und 2900 rpm wählen. Dazwischen gibt es wohl nichts. 
Volle Drehzahl bei allen Lüftern wird es definit

Danke schonmal für deine Mühe. An der Ghz Zahl der CPU wollte ich erstmal noch nicht schrauben wegen Garantie. Oder ist das sowieso erledigt, sobald ich die Spannung runtersetze? Und wenn ich die runtersetzte, dann muss ich immer SA und IO runtersetzten? Gibt es da einen Richtwert welche Schritte man da gehen sollte?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

SA und IO wird mit Auto um die 1.200v liegen.
Das wäre jetzt nicht tragisch, aber weniger ist immer besser.

Wenn es aber zu wenig wird könnte das System auch instabil werden.
Daher zunächst diese Optionen nicht von Auto umstellen und nur die VCore auf 1,200v setzen.
Sollte das System einfrieren gestehst du dann auf 1,210v usw.

Also immer so 5-20mv Schritte mehr.

Selbst wenn du übertakten tust wird nicht gleich die CPU defekt gehen und im Garantiefall kann gar nicht ersehen werden ob eine CPU übertaktet wurde.
Dies ist erst dann der Fall wenn die CPU geköpft wurde und nicht mehr Original ist.
Im Schnitt sagt man auch das durch Übertakten nicht viel aus macht... wenns hin kommt dann hält halt eine CPU statt 10 Jahre nur 9 Jahre und in dieser Zwischenzeit ist es wahrscheinlicher das bezüglich eines Upgrade die CPU ausgetauscht wird.

Im allgemeinen solltest du nicht über 1,400v gehen und im Dauerbetrieb empfiehlt es sich nicht über 1,350v zu gehen.
Zumindest nicht ohne gute Wasserkühlung um die Temperatur niedrig zu halten.

Aber eine CPU hält noch mehr aus, habe auch schon zu Testzwecke kurz 1,520v drauf gehabt.
Nur ist dann das Risiko sehr hoch das die CPU dabei sterben kann.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Alles klar. Dann ist es ja schonmal seltsam, dass mir CPU-Z 1,408 V anzeigt, sobald der Film läuft. 
Ich versuche mich denk ich erstmal am VCore bevor ich Übertakten sollte. Da müsste ich auch erstmal richtig einlesen.  Wenn dann wäre es ja vermutlich auch sinnvoll den Arbeitsspeicher gleich mit zu übertakten, oder nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benÃ¶tigt.*

Daher wird auch deine Temperatur so hoch gehen.
Wundert mich im Grunde aber nicht, ich hatte damals ein "MSI Z170A Tomahawk" verbaut und hatte mit AUTO auch 1,400v anliegen.
Mainboard Hersteller vergeben lieber zu viel Spannung als zu wenig, damit alle CPUs drauf laufen werden.

Die CPUs unterscheiden sich auch in der Güte, manche kommen mit gleichen Takt mit weniger Spannung aus, manche brauchen für den selben Takt etwas mehr Spannung.
In der Regel wird man mit einem 6700K bei 4,5 GHZ zwischen 1,300v und 1,350v benötigen.

Das meine mit diesem Takt nur 1,184v braucht liegt zum einem an der Güte der CPU, wo ich etwas Glück hatte und zum anderem auch weil die CPU geköpft ist und ich hierzu noch ein gutes Asrock OCF Board habe.
Die Wasserkühlung macht dann auch noch was aus.
Aber ich habe eine Modulare Wasserkühlung mit allem drum und dran... war daher nicht billig.

Als meine CPU noch nicht geköpft war brauchte ich für 4,5 Ghz noch mit dem MSI Board 1,272v.
Nach dem Köpfen waren es nur noch 1,252v, immer noch mit dem MSI Board.
Mit meinem Asrock der hierzu 5 Stufen LLC(Load-Line Calibration) hat kam ich auf 1,200v.

Zu der Zeit hatte ich noch einen EKL Alpenföhn K2 als Kühler verbaut.
Mit der Wasserkühlung komme ich jetzt auf nur 1,184v.

Dein Board hatte ich zwar nicht, aber ich kenne es von jemanden den ich auch mal geholfen habe.
Leider besitzt dein Board kein LLC, was zwar jetzt bezüglich dem OC nicht schlimm ist, aber mit LLC kann man die Spannung bezogen auf das OC noch besser optimieren.
Hat was mit den Drops im Lastwechsel zu tun.

Daher die Spannung immer unter Last auslesen, denn im Lastwechsel wird immer eine etwas höhere Spannung anliegen.
In meinem Bild kannst du dieses nochmals ersehen... habe die Spannung unter Last gelb gekennzeichnet und im Lastwechsel was als höchstens an lag grün.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein MSI Board hat damals zur Auswahl auch nur eine Stufe LLC gehabt und war daher fürs Übertakten auch nicht optimal.
Aber für jemanden der nicht viel übertakten möchte und der  auch eine Kompromiss mit etwa höhere Spannung eingeht, würde das Board auch ausreichen.

Info: LLC – dein bester Freund beim Ubertakten | MSI Deutschland

Mit dem Übertakten ist es im Grunde das selbe was du jetzt auch machst, nur stellst du dazu halt den Multiplikator hoch und ermittelst dann die Spannung dazu.

EDIT: Habe auch dein Arbeitsspeicher, da kannst du einfach das XMP Profil aktivieren und ggf. 3000 Mhz auswählen.
Mit dem MSI kannst du noch die Option "Memory Try It!" auswählen und dann darin Samsungspeicher und die 3000 Mhz wählen.
Dann wird dein Arbeitsspeicher richtig mit 3000 Mhz laufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannung sollte damit bei 1,350v liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benÃ¶tigt.*

Ok. Dann werd ich mich nach dem Schlafen in alter Frische mal ans Werk machen. Wie wäre es denn generell am sinnvollsten vorzugehen? Erst Spannung, dann RAM dann GHz? Da müsste ich ja dann vermutlich erstmal wieder hoch mit der Spannung, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe. 

Und nochmal kurz was zu der Spannung. Ich lese die aus während Prime läuft und mir 100% CPU Last angezeigt werden. Dann gehe ich ins Uefi und setz die Spannung runter. Wenn der PCs das "einfriert " so lange in kleinen Schritten hoch, bis er geht. Wenn er dann geht in Prime den 30 Minütigen Test ob es stabil läuft. Wenn nein Spannung erhöhen. Wenn ja, dann 1-2 Std Custom Run. Wenn der auch durch geht läuft es stabil. Ggf. mit anderem Programm testen. 
Hab ich das soweit richtig aufgenommen.
Vielen Dank für deine Geduld und die Erklärungen


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Den Arbeitsspeicher kannst du eigentlich schon direkt hoch stellen.
War bei mir damals als ich mein System zusammengebaut habe das erste was ich gemacht habe.

Mit der Spannung der CPU hat dies ehe nichts zu tun.
Nur wenn du irgendwie ständig abstürzte hast dann kannst du zum Test den Arbeitsspeiche zurück setzen um sicher zu gehen das es nicht an ihm liegt.
Denke aber das dies nicht notwendig sein wird, solange du nicht versuchst noch mehr Takt beim Speicher raus zu holen.

Ich würde zunächst die Spannung auf 1,200v wie auf meinem Bild einstellen.
Denn dein System läuft ja auf Stock ohne OC.
Wenn es nicht stabil laufen sollte dann stellst du immer in 10er oder 20er Schritte die Spannung etwas höher.

Mit OC würde ich mich erstmals nicht beschäftigen.
Lote erstmals aus was deine CPU unter Stock braucht um hierzu zunächst mal die Temperatur beobachten zu können was es dann wenns stabil ist ausmachen würde.
Wenn du dich damit beschäftigst bekommst du ehe dann etwas Übung solltest du dann dich auch mit OC beschäftigen wollen.

Ja zunächst Prime95 mit 1344k ca.30min und dann 1-2 Stunden Custom Run.
Dann ist zwar noch nicht 100% gesagt dass es stabil ist, aber innerhalb von Spielen wirst du dann auch ersehen können ob das System stabil läuft.
Denn normal wird ein System nicht so stark wie mit Stresstests ausgelastet.

Ja die Spannung immer ablesen wenn alle Kerne mit 100% Last laufen.

LinX 0.7.0 finde ich auch gut, denn laufen damit alle 20 Durchläufe was etwa 2 Stunden dauern kann, wird das System auch stabil sein.
Das finde ich sogar noch besser als Prime95 und vor allem schneller. 

LinX 0.7.1 ist das selbe, nur wirst du dazu wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr Spannung benötigen.
Bei mir läuft aber alles schon mit 0.7.0 im  realen betrieb schon alles stabil.

Aber bevor du dich mit LinX versuchst, zunächst mit Prime95 zumindest die Spannung mit 1344k groß ausloten.
Denn was mit 1344k stabil durch läuft muss mit dem Custom Run oder mit LinX nicht stabil laufen.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

So. Jetzt hab ich Zeit. Werd mich mal ranmachen. RAM hab ich jetzt auf 3000 MHz gesetzt und DRAM Voltage auf 1.350 V. Oder soll ich das auf Auto lassen? Also die Spannung.
Als nächstes werde ich dann jetzt mal die CPU-Core Voltsge auf 1.200 runterschrauben. Laut UEFI steht der bei Auto auf 1.296 V. Da ist es ja noch seltsamer, dass der beim Film gucken auf 1.4 hochgeht.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Das mit den Arbeitsspeiche ist egal, ich vermute aber das auch 1,350v mit Auto verwendet wird.
Wenn mit Auto weniger verwendet wird dann könnte das System instabil werden.

Die Arbeitsspeicher sind laut Hersteller auch für 1,350v vorgesehen, daher wird da nichts passieren und alles passt.
Kannst daher normal auch manuell auf diese Spannung setzen.

Das mit deiner VCore Spannung ist nicht seltsam, das hat was mit den Drops und dem Lastwechsel zu tun.
Und auch wenn dein Board kein einstellen von LLC untersetzt, wird MSI intern dennoch hierzu was am laufen haben.

Wie ich schon bereits geschrieben habe ist die Spannung wichtig die unter Last mit Prime95 anliegt.
Denn wenn in Prime95 z.B. 1,200v anliegen kann es im Lastwechsel z.B. auch schon an die 1,280v +/- sein.
Das ist aber vollkommen normal und hat was damit zu tun das die Spannungswandler im Lastwechsel nicht schnell genug reagieren können und dadurch Spannungsspitzen kurzzeitig zustande kommen.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Gut. Dann stell ich RAM manuell einfach auf 1.35. Mein Asus Board macht daraus dann immer 1.3530. 
Melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich mit dem Core V fertig bin. Könnte aber noch etwas dauern.

Wenn ich es in der kürze richtig im Netz gefunden habe verfügt mein Board über llc. Das brauch ich aber sowieso nur zum Übertakten oder?


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Also der erste Test ist super durchgelaufen. 0 Fehler etc. Wie kann ich dir denn hier Bilder anhängen, so dass die so gezeigt werden, dass du nur raufklicken musst? Wäre ja einfacher, als alle Temperaturen etc. hier aufzuführen.
Der Custom Run läuft mitlerweile seit ca. 20 Minuten ohne Probleme. 

Als ich den RAM mit Auto einstellen lassen habe, hat er sich auf 1.4 irgendwas eingestellt. Habe ihn jetzt manuell auf 1.3530 gestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ram kannst du wie bereits geschrieben einfach auf 1,350v einstellen.

Bilder kannst du hier hochladen in dem du auf Erweitert klickst und dann darin auf Anhänge.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Kaum hatte ich es geschrieben kam das hier. Jetzt steht er aber schon eine Weile bei 55%.  Einfach resetten?Muss ich jetzt den VCore etwas hochsetzen? Und dann nochmal den 30 Min-Test oder direkt den Custome Run, weil der andere ja bei 1.2 V schon durchgelaufen ist.

Achso und RAM bei 1.3530 passt ja dann. Dann lasse ich das so.
Und irgendwie springen die Radilüfter nicht von allein an. Hab eigentlich ne fixe rpm eingestellt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Einfach Reset ausführen und Spannung um 10mv erhöhen.
Das kann passieren wenn die Spannung noch zu niedrig ist.

Wie du dann weiter verläufst ist egal, kannst auch direkt mit dem Custom Run fortsetzen.
Mit deine Lüfter musst du halt schauen wieso die nicht anlaufen, laufen die nicht an ist es aber nicht gut, da deine  Wassertemperatur ansteigen wird und drauf bezogen auch deine CPU Temperatur und deine CPU dann auch mehr Spannung braucht.

Wenn das System bezüglich der Spannung instabil wird kann sich jenes unterschied auswirken.
Es kann sein das das ganze System einfriert, es kann sein das einer der Worker aussetzt oder wie in diesem Fall das Windows abstürzt oder andere Programme bezüglich einem Fehler geschlossen werden.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Jo. Hab jetzt nochmal nen neuen Run gestartet mit 1.210 V. Bisher alles gut und max. CPU Temp 66 Grad. Jetzt laufen die Lüfter auch wieder. Keine Ahnung woran das lag. Als die aus waren ist der PCs recht schnell wieder abgestürzt. Dadurch hatte ich das erst bemerkt, dass die as waren.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Hier mal das Bild vom 1. Test


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Wie du gut sehen kannst wird bei dir auch die LLC angewendet, auch wenn du diese selbst nicht mit einstellen kannst.
Denn aus deinen 1,210v liegen nur 1,184v unter Last an.

Das ist sehr gut. 
Selbst wenn es jetzt immer noch nicht stabil laufen würde, würdest du immer noch mit 10-20mv mehr gut liegen.
Denn interessant ist immer die Spannung die in CPU-Z unter Last angezeigt wird.

Auch wenn du 63 Grad max. erreichst ist das immer noch eine sehr gute Temperatur, denn solch eine Auslastung wie mit Prime95 wirst du real innerhalb von Spiele und Anwendungen nicht haben.
Dadurch wirst du vielleicht dann auf deine 50-56 Grad kommen. Alles was unter 75 Grad sind sind top Temperaturen... selbst  75 Grad oder mehr wären für die CPU nicht bedenklich, aber weniger ist halt besser. 

Mach so weiter du bis jedenfalls auf dem gutem Weg. 
Welche Prime95 Version ist das?

Wenn du es noch schneller machen möchtest dann nimm LinX v0.7.0.
Denn wenn es damit stabil läuft, wird auch mit Prime95 stabil laufen.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ich hab jetzt mit der 27.9 Version getestet. Unter Volllast zeigt mir CPU Z jetzt 1.200 V an. Im Uefi hab ich auf 1.210 hochgestellt.  Der Custome Test lief genau eine Stunde und ist jetzt wieder abgestürzt. Also nochmal auf 1.220 erhöhen? Werd mir dann mal LinX besorgen. Wie sind da die Einstellungen zu setzen?

Das Bild habe ich gemacht, kurz bevor der PC sich aufgehängt hat.

Edit: bei Lin X gab es in dem Ordner jetzt die Versionen 0.7.0 und 0.7.0A. Trotzdem die 0.7.0 nehmen?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ja das ist normal, die Version 28.9 lastet stärker aus und dann sinkt die Spannung unter Last noch etwas weiter herunter.
Mit Linx wirst du wieder auf 1,184v kommen, da es auch stärker ausrastet.

Nimm die normal Version ohne A.

Einstellen musst du nur den Speicher auf ALL und 20 Durchläufe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LinX wird erst den Speicher voll laufen lassen, daher wird nicht gleich 100% Auslastung anliegen.
Dann sobald der Speicher voll ist läuft der erste Durchlauf  mit vollen 100% durch.

Falls es ein Fehler gibt wird LinX gestoppt.
Jeder erfolgreiche Durchlauf wird mit dem grünen Balken angezeigt.

Wenn abgebrochen wird oder der Speicher nicht voll laufen kann liegt noch zu wenig Spannung an.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Welche Prime Version soll ich denn jetzt nutzen?  Oder lieber direkt nur Lin X? Soll ich LIN X jetzt dann auch nochmal mit 1.200 v testen?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Prime95 wird mit der Version 27.9 empfohlen, daher nutze ich auch nur diese Version.
Wenn es mit Prime95 mit 1,200v nicht durch lief dann läuft es mit LinX erst recht nicht damit.

Daher mit LinX mit deiner erreichten Spannung weiter testen.
Läuft es 20 Durchgänge durch kannst du es ja erneut mit 5 oder 10mv weniger versuchen.

Ich sehe normal mein System als stabil an wenn mit LinX die 20 Durchläufe Fehlerfrei durchgelaufen sind.
Läuft es damit durch, wird es in der Regel auch mit Prime95 stabil laufen.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ok. Habe jetzt mal auf 1.220 V gestellt. Und starte jetzt LinX nochmal.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Hier mal ein kleines Zwischenergebnis. Temperatur ist schon recht hoch, aber noch in Ordnung oder?


----------



## IICARUS (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ja mit LinX steigt die Temperatur noch mehr.
Aber ist noch ok... wichtig ist nur das das System damit stabil läuft und dann kannst du ja die Temperatur innerhalb von Spielen und Anwendungen mal beobachten.
Auf 70 Grad wirst du dann nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## lokovic (15. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja mit LinX steigt die Temperatur noch mehr.
> Aber ist noch ok... wichtig ist nur das das System damit stabil läuft und dann kannst du ja die Temperatur innerhalb von Spielen und Anwendungen mal beobachten.
> Auf 70 Grad wirst du dann nicht mehr kommen.



Das ist ja schonmal gut zu wissen. Bisher geht es noch. Mal abwarten wie lange noch  Hab jetzt 3 Runs durch. In Spielen etc. kann ich dann ja auch die Lüfter ein bisschen hoch drehen, da ich dann ja sowieso auch Ton an habe und die mich nicht sonderlich stören.  Bei Filmen das gleiche. Hoffe nur, dass nicht wieder 70°C beim Film gucken bei rumkommen. Bin schon aufs Ergebnis gespannt. Bei wieviel °C sollte ich den Test denn abbrechen? Oder ist das nicht nötig, da der PC dann schon von selbst abschaltet?

Edit: Kaum geschrieben wieder aufgehängt. Ist das Zufall oder sollte ich einfach während der Spaß läuft nicht hier schreiben? Oder spielt das an sich keine Rolle?

Hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Radi's als sie die Luft von innen nach außen gepresst haben das ganze ne ordentliche Ecke besser gekühlt haben. Aber hatte dann mal umgebaut, auch wegen des staubigen Zimmers etc.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Also normal ist es besser von Außen nach innen, denn du kühlt dann dein Kühlwasser mit kühlere Luft ab.
Eine Wasserkühlung kann nur soweit runter kühlen wie die Luft die ihr zur Verfügung steht.

In der Regel herrscht im inneren des Gehäuse eine höherer Temperatur als im Raum.
Mit Stresstests kannst du die Lüfter auch mit voller Leistung laufen lassen, damit du die max. Kühlung erreichst.
Es ist dann besser wenn du unter reale Verhältnisse die Lüfterdrehzahlen so bestimmst das du ein Kompromiss zwischen noch gute Temperaturen und angenehme Lüfterdrehzahl bezüglich der Lautstärke hast.

Denn Stresstests belasten höher und so wirst du auch höhere Temperaturen erreichen.
Bei mir habe ich genug Radiatorenfläche verbaut, daher spielt es bei mir keine Rolle ob ich jetzt nur 46 Grad oder 56 Grad innerhalb von Stresstests erreiche.
Daher muss ich bei mir die Lüfter innerhalb von Stresstests nicht mit max. Drehzahl laufen lassen.

Bei dir ist es was anderes, denn zum einem hast du weniger Radiatorenfläche und zum anderem ist deine CPU auch nicht geköpft.
In der Regel sagt man das eine CPU bei etwa 95 Grad anfängt herunter zu takten und bei etwa 105 Grad Not abschaltet.

Ich habe es noch nie bis zu diesem Punkt getrieben, daher kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen was kommen wird.
Mir ist nur aus einem anderem Beitrag bekannt dass die CPU eher bei etwa 105 Grad abschalten wird und die CPU zuvor gar nicht herunter getaktet hatte.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von mir was ich meine...
Mit Stresstest komme ich auf max. ca. 56 Grad.

Im Schnitt lag die Temperatur um die 50 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel sieht es dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn ich zuvor mit LinX 56 Grad erreichte, sind es nun nur noch um die 40Grad.
Spitze sind es aber bis zu 43-46 Grad.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ok. Das mit den Lüftern auf max. bei Stresstest ist ja gut zu wissen. Habe sie jetzt mal hochgedreht. Bin grad bei Run 8 und die Value Temp liegt bei ca. 70-75 Grad. 
Wassertemp liegt bei knapp 31 Grad.
Spannung laut CPU-Z 1.232 V


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Nochmal ne andere Frage. Weißt du zufällig aus der Ferne, warum HWMonitor mit nur Chassis Fans 1,2 & 4 anzeigt? Per Fan Expert kann ich jedoch alle sehen/einstellen. 

An 1&2 sind wie gesagt die Radi Lüfter. An 3&4 die aus der Front. 
Den an der Rückseite musste ich auf die Wasserpumpe legen, da der CPU Slot direkt von der Aio belegt ist. Und bei der Pumpe kann ich wenigstens noch die % steuern.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Jetzt ist er beim 17. run abgeschmiert. Aber ich komme der Sache näher


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



lokovic schrieb:


> Nochmal ne andere Frage. Weißt du zufällig aus der Ferne, warum HWMonitor mit nur Chassis Fans 1,2 & 4 anzeigt? Per Fan Expert kann ich jedoch alle sehen/einstellen.


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei mir zeigt er alle an die auch übers Mainboard angeschlossen sind.

Meine Lüfter der Radiatoren laufen aber bei mir nicht übers Mainboard, daher werden diese bei mir nur mittels Steuersoftware angezeigt und mittels HWInfo.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

It ja auch nicht so wild, so lange ich sie trotzdem steuern kann. Hab jetzt nochmal VCore hochgedreht. 
Liegt jetzt bei 1.248 max. läuft jedoch eher mit 1.232.  Temeratur max. ist trotz aller Lüfter auf Vollgas bei 78 Grad.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Wie bereits geschrieben kommt es immer auf die Güte der CPU an, jede CPU braucht hierzu eine andere Spannung.
Aber selbst wenn du jetzt 1,232v liegst, bist du immer noch von den vorherigen 1,400v weit entfernt.

Und wenn die CPU geköpft(Achtung, Garantieverlust beim köpfen!) werden würde, dann würde nicht nur weniger Temperatur anliegen, sondern auch weniger Spannung.
Du bist aber laut deinen Screenshots bei 4,2 Ghz, das scheint schon OC mit 4,2 GHz zu sein.
Denn der Intel hat diesen Turbo-Boost wo der Prozessor bis zu 4,2 Ghz geht wenn NICHT alle Kerne belastet werden.

Das bedeutet, beim Stresstest mit 100% aller Kerne müsste der Prozessor normal auf 4,0 Ghz gehen.
Mir ist von meinem MSI Board von damals noch bekannt das es dazu eine Option gab die dazu führte das der Tubo Boost mit 4,2 Ghz immer gehalten wird.
Das selbe erreicht man aber auch durch setzen des Multiplikator auf 42.

Ist aber nicht schlimm, kannst du so lassen.
Hast so +200 MHz mehr immer zur Verfügung.

MSI aktiviert diese Option automatisch wenn hierzu der XMP-Profil für die Arbeitsspeicher aktiviert wird.
Es handelt sich hierbei um die Option: _Enhanced Turbo_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Funktioniert folgender weise....
1. AUTO ist aktiv, ohne XMP-Profil => Intel Turbo Boost ist aktiv.
Taktet also wenn alle Kerne belastet werden auf 4,0 GHz runter.

2. AUTO ist aktiv, mit XMP-Profil => Prozessor Taktet jetzt immer auf 4,2 GHz.
3. Statt AUTO ist aktiviert ausgewählt => egal ob XMP-Profil an oder aus, es wird immer auf 4,2 GHz getaktet.
4. Statt AUTO ist deaktiviert ausgewählt  = Prozessor taktet nur noch max. bis 4,0Ghz Grundtakt.

Zumindest soweit mir es noch von meinem MSI bekannt ist.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Du bist aber laut deinen Screenshots bei 4,2 Ghz, das scheint schon OC mit 4,2 GHz zu sein.
> Denn der Intel hat diesen Turbo-Boost wo der Prozessor bis zu 4,2 Ghz geht wenn NICHT alle Kerne belastet werden.
> 
> Das bedeutet, beim Stresstest mit 100% aller Kerne müsste der Prozessor normal auf 4,0 Ghz gehen.
> ...



Hmm. Das ist ja seltsam,wenn auch gut. Habe bisher im UEFI nichts umgestellt bis auf RAM und vCore.  Werd ich mal nachschauen, sobald der Test durchgelaufen ist. Nur as Interesse. Aber scheint ja nichts auszumachen. Von diesem XMP Profil hatte ich schon paar mal gelesen als ich danach geguckt hab wie ich den RAM einstellen muss. Hab da aber nicht aktiviert, sondern lediglich Spannung und MHz auf die beschrieben Zahl "festgelegt"

Laut CPU-Z steht bei Multipler auch x42.0 (8-42)


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ja laut CPU-Z ist es auch korrekt, da ja auch der Energiesparmodus aktiv ist.

Bei mir sieht es so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Multiplikator habe ich bei mir auch 45 gesetzt.
Wie du aus dem Bild gut sehen kannst wird auch bei mir dennoch 8-45 angezeigt.

EDIT -------------------------------------------------

Das ist Lustig... wollte es mal nachstellen um es dir zu zeigen und hatte bei mir die Einstellungen im Uefi zurück gesetzt und nachdem ich auch Prime95 laufen ließ hat mein Rechner auch die ganze Zeit 4,2 Ghz gehalten und dass bei voller Belastung... 

Mir ist aber noch von meinem MSI bekannt das es mit diesen Einstellungen ging.

Normalerweise ist es von Intel so gewollt:

 4200 MHz (1 core)
 4000 MHz (2 or more cores)
Siehe dazu auch: Intel Core i7-6700K specifications
Wenn es doch nicht so läuft dann wird es vom Mainboard ausgehebelt, bei dir müsste es die Funktion _Enhanced Turbo_ sein und bei mir weiß ich es nicht... 

Auf meinem OCF Board habe ich schon von Anfang an auf 4,5 GHz übertaktet, daher hatte ich bisher Stock noch nie mit diesem Board am laufen.
Habe mich daher mit meinem Board mit allem befasst was mit OC zu tun hat und nicht mit Stock... 
Aber ist egal, 4,2 GHz sind besser als wenn der auf 4,0 GHz zurück fällt.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ich werd mal schauen was da für eine Option ausgewählt ist im UEFI.
Lin X ist jetzt durchgelaufen. Hier mal zwei Bilder.

Jetzt quasi "einfach" noch während des Spielens und Film gucken etc. die Lüfterkurven einstellen? Dabei dann Kompromiss zwischen Ohren und PC Temp finden? Dann wäre ich vorerst erstmal fertig?


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Sieht gut aus.
Ja weil im Grunde sage ich immer dass alles bis 75 Grad gut ist.
Im Schnitt versuche ich unter 70 Grad zu bleiben und daher geht es am ende nur darum was du an Lautstärke haben möchtest und wo sich dann die Temperaturen bewegen.

Wenn ich solche Einstellungen tätige spiele ich eines meiner Spiele um zu sehen was für Temperaturen ich bei welchen Drehzahlen erreiche.
Das kann dann bis ich MEINE optimale Einstellungen dazu finde auch mehrere Tage dauern.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Sehr gut. Dann  ist es ja fast geschafft. Das werde ich auch dann auch eher die Tage mal in Angriff nehmen. Werd morgen nochmal im UEFI schauen welche Option da ausgewählt ist.
Kann mich nur nochmal wiederholen und mich äußerst herzlich bei dir für deine Mühe und Geduld bedanken. 
Wenn ich dann alles soweit eingestellt habe werd ich mich auch nochmal mit nem Ingame Screenshot bei dir melden


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Keine Ursache, helfe gerne wenn ich kann. 
Wie bereits erwähnt ist es mit 4,2 Ghz sogar besser, würde mir da kein Kopf dazu machen.

Nur wenn du es für dich mal austesten möchtest ist es was anderes.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Funktioniert folgender weise....
> 1. AUTO ist aktiv, ohne XMP-Profil => Intel Turbo Boost ist aktiv.
> Taktet also wenn alle Kerne belastet werden auf 4,0 GHz runter.
> 
> ...



So. Habe jetzt nochmal getestet/geprüft. Hat auf jeden Fall was gebracht. Bei 4K Wiedergabe ist er jetzt zwischen 52-57 Grad. Bei 1080p bei 30-35 Grad. Scheinen mir definitiv bessere Werte zu sein. Zocken kommt dann die Tage mal zum Test. 

Im UEFI habe ich jetzt nochmal wegen der ausgewählten Profile geguckt. Bei Asus heißt das scheinbar "Ai Overclock Tuner". Ausgewählt war Auto. Habe jetzt mal das XMP Profil aktiviert. Da hat er dann wie angenommen den RAM Takt auch auf 3000 MHz und 1,35 V Spannung gestellt. 
Dann ist es ja schon seltsam, dass bei auto auf 4,2 GHz getaktet wurde. 
Sollte ich jetzt eher Auto oder das XMP Profil auswählen oder ist das ziemlich egal dann?


Bei dem Bild was ich angehängt habe sind die linken Werte die mit aktiviertem XMP Profil. Die rechten unter Auto mit 3000 MHz manuell eingestellt und ebenfalls 1.3530 V Spannung. Beides gemessen während Lin X lief.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Das XMP Profil solltest du schon auswählen damit deine Speicher richtig ausgelesen und betrieben werden.
Wichtig ist hierbei nur der volle Takt von 3000Mhz und da sie damit stabil laufen.

Deine Temps sind super, hatte ich auch schon damit gerechnet.
Habe mich vorhin gewundert wieso du ASUS schreibst, hatte mich gestern die ganze Zeit geirrt, da ich von MSI ausgegangen bin.
Muss ich irgendwie verwechselt haben, bei dir steht auch Asus im ersten Beitrag dabei.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ok. Dann lass ich jetzt erstmal alles so wie es jetzt ist. Laufen ja auf vollem. Takt wenn ich das richtig sehe. 
Ja. War mir nicht sicher, weil du auch immer MSI geschrieben hattest. :p
Aber hat ja alles funktioniert.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ja es gibt ein Modell von MSi was so ähnlich wie deines heißt, hatte ich damit verwechselt.
Zu Asus kann ich nichts beitragen, da ich noch kein Asus hatte und dessen Uefi nicht kenne.

Da wirst du jemand brauchen der das Uefi kennt.
Daher ändert sich hier alles was ich bisher zu deinem Board und dem LLC geschrieben habe.
Aber das ist jetzt fürs Untervolten erst mal nicht wichtig, wird erst wichtig wenn du dich ans Übertakten dran machst.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Jo. Das mit dem Undervolting hat ja wie gesagt bestens geklappt und sichtlich was gebracht. Falls ich mich dann doch mal ans Übertakten machen sollte, dann muss ich sowieso nochmal einen neuen Thread aufmachen, denke ich. Momentan ist das Übertakten über 4,2 GHz aber denk ich sowieso nicht nötig für meine Anwendungen. Beim Zocken limitiert denk ich in 4K eher die GPU.


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ich betreibe auch die 4,5 Ghz bei mir nur weil ich mich damit besser fühle.
Einen Unterschied ob 4,2 oder 4,5 Ghz hatte ich jetzt innerhalb von Spielen nicht wirklich.

Zumindest nicht mit den Spielen was ich hierzu nutze.
Ich hatte nur letztens ein Spiel was ich als Beta nutzen konnte, dieses war wirklich sehr System belastet und da hat es dann doch ein Unterschied mit 4,5 oder 4,7 Ghz ausgemacht.
Aber selbst in diesem Spiel gab es dann zwischen 4,7 und 4,9 Ghz kein Unterschied mehr.


----------



## lokovic (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ans Übertakten mache ich dann vermutlich erst später. 

Habe grad mal mein BIOS auf die neueste Version gebracht. Danach waren alle Einstellungen weg. XMP Profil etc. ist das normal? 
Habe jetzt einfach wieder die alten Werte für VCore angegeben und das XMP Profil angewählt. Oder muss ich jetzt auch wieder einen neuen Stress Test laufen lassen von 1.20 v angefangen und dann hoch bis es stabil läuft? Bzw. gibt es die Möglichkeit das irgendwie zu speichern für weitere Updates? Hab es mir sonst jetzt erstmal aufgeschrieben


----------



## IICARUS (16. April 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Ist normal das alle Einstellungen dann weg sind.
Meist sind dann auch angelegte Profile noch nicht mal mehr kompatibel, so das trotzdem erneut alles Manuell eingegeben werden muss.

Ich würde die alten Werte was du schon ermittelt hast eingeben und dann einmal LinX nochmals durchlaufen lassen.
Es kann sich auch mit einer neuen Version was an der VCore +/- ändern... muss es aber nicht.


----------



## clange (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Sind meine Temperaturen in Ordnung? Hilfe benötigt.*

Alles unter 85 Grad bei der CPU ist voll in Ordnung ( ich folge da der 8auer-Empfehlung aus den OC-Fäden). Grafikkarten halten sogar noch mehr aus. Ich betreibe sie aber auch nicht höher.


----------

